# Alkaline Pasture



## ZebraGal (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello I'm not sure if this is the right place for this thread but this is my first time posting here so forgive me =).

I'm planning to build a boarding facility in lower Saskatchewan but the land I want to build on is very alkaline. What I need to know is what type of grasses for pasture live well enough in a fairly dry climate and in alkaline soil. Also is there any horse safe (and fairly cheap) way of changing the soil's PH? Thanks in advance


----------



## ZebraGal (Jan 30, 2012)

Well I've done a bit more research and I've found these two links High Water Table or Alkaline Soils Pasture Blend and Pasture Seed for Great Plains Area I'd like to know if these are any good or if they're more suited for cattle or sheep. Also does anyone have any experience with telephone pole fences? I've heard about them but I can't find any pictures. And can the chemicals they're treated with harm horses?


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

If you can get it spread horse manure and bedding (no lime in it) as it is acidic it will bring down your PH. I have the opposite problem all my pasture is acid. So I add lime, my pasture is just a mixture of timothy, rye, orchard and more a diverse pasture grass (clover grows the best and we don`t have a problem with slobbers). Hope it helps and good luck.


----------

